# Detailed clutter!



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.modvid.com.au/html/body_..._shop.html

Awesome ! Looks real!

Manfred


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Great detail.


----------



## Sampug394 (Dec 30, 2010)

First that delightful 2-6-0 caught my eye, but holy smokes that's some serious attention to detail!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Detailed Clutter ?? I though you were talking about your shop... 

(that is kinda cool though).


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Ha Dave it looked like that when you took a peek at it,you should see my shop now! 

Manfred

We had a train show today(Fairgrounds) every body was missing you!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Manfred. I miss you guys too. We'll cross paths again.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW::: I spent 3 hours looking and still did not see all of different sites. 
Absolutely Amazing Modeling 
Dennis


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you know where Gordon is located at. It would be great to see his work in person.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow! Excellent work. Thanks for sharing. 


-Kevin.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Now where did I leave my spanner?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*Wow!*


----------

